# going to Chicago for the week



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We are driving to Chicago here in about an hour and we are going to do the 20 hr trip in two days. I am going with another one of my trainers to get her checked in and help with the first few days of filming. We are filming a movie called Shakey and it will be staring Ebony the mutt. It really is a heart warming story about the love of a dog and young girl and what they have to go through to stay together. I am going to be leaving my other trainer out there for about 4 weeks to finish the film and I am flying back on Friday. I have an ADBA show on Saturday and I don't want to miss it! lol
Dave I'm on my way to see ya! :woof:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Good luck Lisa, have fun in Chicago!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck, have fun and drive careful


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Made it half way to Tulsa OK, tomorrow we will drive the rest of the way to Chicago!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Good Luck Lisa!! Hope all goes well  Can't wait to hear from you next week after my boy gets his ears done  I'm getting so excited to have him here especially after talking to Cheryl a bit


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

How exciting have lots of fun!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

MAN I am tired!! My feet are swollen and I am cranky!! ok well I was cranky till I got to the Hotel! we are getting the full star treatment and we are staying at a 5 star hotel and I have to post pictures because this place is unbelievable! I don;t even want to know what this place costs a night!


----------

